# Purchased prizebonds online



## MysticX (2 Nov 2009)

Hi,
I purchased a few prizebonds online and got them in the mail. To my surprise no form was sent out for anti-money laundering purposes etc and was wondering if that's that? Will I be asked for this in the future? This is my first time owning prizebonds so I had no account number to reference (thus I hadn't gone through any AML verification with prizebonds before).

Thanks.


----------



## mercman (3 Nov 2009)

I think it depends on the amount you purchased. As well as that they would probably check with the form of payment yoiu gave as to whether there are any 'queries' against your name.


----------



## MysticX (25 Nov 2009)

Okay,
Won my first prize and got my answer. Seems like when you win a prize they check your records and if you didn't own prize bonds prior to 2004 (?) they enclose a letter with the cheque requesting ID, address verification etc...once it's sent in you shouldn't theoratically have to send it in again after winning more prizes.


----------



## kbie (25 Nov 2009)

Congratulations on your win. That didn't take long. What is your secret have been waiting on a win for years.


----------



## STEINER (25 Nov 2009)

I must buy some.  The lotto is costing me €8 per week with zero returns, at least you get your prize bond spending back.


----------



## MysticX (26 Nov 2009)

No secret. Honestly it's just dumb luck.

I think the odds are far worse than the lotto thats why you can cash them back in.

Remember prizebonds are subject to been devalued due to inflation so its not exactly risk free in comparison to the lotto.

The best stance I believe is to have the bulk of your cash ina good savings account, a small (but not tiny) amount in prizebonds so you have a chance even if its slim of winning big and to play the lotto within moderation if you in to it.


----------

